# Mullet migration



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Mullet migration is in full effect and the reds are right behind them. Drove down PINS with my buddy on Friday. We caught 8 slot reds, 2 trout, a small jack, a nice bluefish, 5 hardheads and a huge sting ray all on live mullet. Plenty of mullet every where. The weed wasn't bad and seemed to lighten up the further south we drove. Ended up in the thirties.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going. I'm glad to see someone else taking advantage of the great fall fishing.


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Dumb question:

Which way do the mullet migrate. North to South or South to North?


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Not a dumb question, we're all here to learn. They migrate from north to south just like the birds. I assume to warmer water. Not 100% of them leave. Just like not all reds head to the surf to spawn.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

How are you rigging and fishing them? We went to PINS down 10 miles on friday and all the way to the jetties on saturday and didn't catch anything besides hardheads and a skipjack. The mullet raft was thick though and they were good 4-6" finger sized.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I caught them both on Carolina rigs on my small rods and standard double drop steel leaders on the big rods. All in the first gut. I use a 5/0 circle hook.


----------

